
Eventbrite laying off nearly half its staff - realdlee
https://techcrunch.com/2020/03/16/eventbrite-confirms-the-coronavirus-outbreak-will-materially-impact-its-business/
======
johntiger1
Wow, and this is right after the Yelp news:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22828154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22828154)

~~~
mtmail
Eventbrite's annoucement was a day earlier
[https://www.marketwatch.com/story/eventbrite-to-lay-
off-45-o...](https://www.marketwatch.com/story/eventbrite-to-lay-off-45-of-
workforce-because-of-coronavirus-2020-04-08?siteid=bigcharts&dist=bigcharts)

~~~
johntiger1
Oops, thanks for the correction. Wonder if there's a visualization to see all
the big layoffs

